# Can I use this oak?



## el capitan (Mar 10, 2010)

My buddy just had his "live oak tree" cut down and saved a bunch of the limbs. Can I use this wood and if so what do I have to do to prep it? It looks to have some moss on the bark.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 10, 2010)

Live oak can be used if you just cut and split it the bark will likely fall of by the time the splits have seasoned


----------



## el capitan (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks, now how do I go about seasoning the wood?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 10, 2010)

Just split it and stack it outside and it will dry out and loose the moisture in it. In the Fl heat once summer gets here it won't take long 3-4 months longer in winter


----------

